# single speed / 29er's



## rootes (29 Jul 2008)

so do those on single speeds (26/29inch) non suspensions dudes etc go for rides with the multi geared suspension guys or seperate?

just wondering if the different riding styles are compatible?

Si


----------



## ratty2k (30 Jul 2008)

Guess its down to skill and fitness really... I've seen rigid singlespeed bikes up at Coed y Brenin on the Beast and MBR circuits.... Wouldn't fancy it myself tho!


----------



## trio25 (1 Aug 2008)

I have a 29er singlespeed and have rode with geared riders. Mine isn't fully rigid though! But I can ride the same stuff I ride on my geared mtb. I would choose my rides though, long epics and I prefer gears and full suspension. Local rides I nearly always take the singlespeed.


----------



## spandex (1 Aug 2008)

A mate of mine had a Trek 29er and would kick my a*s on the Black run at Dalby forest http://www.mtb-freeride.com/ride/map/dalby/default.asp and Ive done it on a Kona Hei Hei supreme, Stumpjumper FSR Pro and a Giant Trance X3. I just could not keep up


----------



## rootes (6 Sep 2008)

so looks like single speed (but not fixed!) front sus is compatible with other styles


----------



## Trillian (1 Oct 2008)

rootes said:


> so do those on single speeds (26/29inch) non suspensions dudes etc go for rides with the multi geared suspension guys or seperate?
> 
> just wondering if the different riding styles are compatible?
> 
> Si



yup, single speed with short travel suspension, still manageing to keep up with my girlfriend and the other guys we go riding with, often at the front of the pack. 

i've also beaten full sus bikes down Red and black routes 

it comes down to being more reliant on skills instead of the mechanical ability of the bike.


----------



## trio25 (1 Oct 2008)

I ride with my friends, although I haven't yet gone riding on trails I don't know with geared riders, on my local trails I am often with geared full-suss riders.


----------



## RedBike (3 Oct 2008)

^^^^^^
She is very fast though!


----------



## trio25 (3 Oct 2008)

No I'm not redbike!


----------



## Kirstie (9 Oct 2008)

Singlespeed is a different riding style to geared - it's all about preserving speed, braking less, and working speed out of the bike with your arms/legs/core strength...I used to have a fully rigid surly1x1 and used it on local trails, with riders on geared/FS bikes. Some nights though we used to have SS only rides and enjoyed turning ourselves inside out on the steep stuff. I really really enjoyed riding it. I sold it to partly pay for my new road frame and while I miss it, I don't mtb enough to justify having another.


----------

